# Why am I not getting what I paid for??????



## UnhappyinCO (Nov 17, 2008)

*Warning not to buy into Trading Places International. * I have been forced to loose my Time share in Glenwood Spring Colorado witch is very close to my home.  I could use this Time Share at anytime during the year that was convent to me and my family.  No since I paid my time Share in full they are forcing me into one in Park City Utah with is 8 hours away compared to 2.  They have put me in a standard week in May with I can not use since my kids are in school.  Now I get a maintenance fee bill for $488.00 with is noting close to what it was in Colorado.  I asked for my money back since the one in Colorado went under.  If I had not paid my membership in full I could have got out of it.  But since I paid in full they forced me into some timeshare I never agreed to.  They will not do anything for me or my family.


----------



## teepeeca (Nov 18, 2008)

*I know I'm confused !!!   TPI, please respond*

Your post confused me (and probably many others).  Are you saying that you bought a timeshare from Trading Places International, and it closed?  I didn't know that TPI owns and sells timeshares--- thought that they just exchanged various timeshares.

IF you did buy one from TPI, what does your sales contract say about responsibilities (from you and the seller) if the resort would "close its doors"?  "IF" it says that a replacement timeshare ownership will be provided, where does it say the replacement timeshare will be?  Do you have a choice on locations, or is it up to the seller just to provide a "replacement?

As far as I know, ALL timeshare resorts charge an annual maintenance fee, and one under $500 really isn't expensive.

Was it your understanding (AND in the contract) that you had something "other" than a "standard" week?  If so, what do (did) you own?

I hope YOU, and the TPI representative will respond.  I "KNOW" I would like to know all of the aspects and true facts regarding what the original poster means, and exactly what he bought, and owns.

Tony


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 18, 2008)

What resort was in Glenwood Springs that went under?


----------



## TPIRep (Nov 18, 2008)

*to clarify for UnhappyinCO*

Hello.
To clarify, 1st Choice Resorts in Glenwood Springs Colorado was a resort that TPI managed, we did not sell timeshares/memberships at this resort nor did we own the resort.  When the developer decided to "dissolve" the club, TPI assisted in conversion options for the owners and the owners did have a choice between 3 different resort locations. The 1st Choice governing documents gave the developer the right to provide a substitute property at their discretion and they chose to do it. It should be noted that everyone who was converted to another resort CHOSE TO DO SO.  No one was forced to accept anything they did not want to.  Also, there was no cost whatsoever to those who converted, except that some members who owned less than a week’s worth of points were given a full week at another resort.  Obviously, their maintenance would be a little more than before.  But, again, they had the choice not to do it.

This was by no means, a Trading Places decision.  We were just trying to help the members of this resort.  It’s disappointing that a message like this would be posted without all the facts.  This was an issue between you and the developer of the resort who sold you your week, not Trading Places.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Nov 18, 2008)

It sounds to me like Trading Places International was providing helpful assistance to owners.  

I hope the original poster apologizes and changes their post.  They are blaming the wrong party.


----------



## UnhappyinCO (Nov 18, 2008)

*Not true*

*This is not true.*  When I purchased my time share 1st Choice inn It was a part of TPI,  I was giving two choices since I paid in full.  1, I was giving the choice of 2 places in Park City Utah or get noting.  Loose the $7,500 I paid.  This is more than 800 miles away from me, Gleenwood Springs was 200 miles. I contacted Trading Places and asked if I could get some of my money back.  I have alot of e-mails back and forth with trading places.  I explained that I can not travel 800 miles with young kids and could not comment to a full week in a diffrent state.  Trading Places said that they chose a timeshare that was close to what I had before.  This is not true. 1, I had the option to use my week at any time.  Broken up on diffrent weekend and holidays if I choose to.  2, I choose this Time Share so I could take my children skiing for the weekend. 3, It also had a family hot springs we enjoyed.  4, It was close to home.  What I was now givin is week 19 in Utah.  My kids are in school at this time so how do I use this? 2, week 19 is in the spring, How do I Ski, 3,  No hot springs and 4, It is a 9 hour drive.  This was all part of trading places.  I could use all of the same exchange, hot deals, and discounts with TPI.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Nov 18, 2008)

UnhappyinCO said:


> *This is not true.*  When I purchased my time share 1st Choice inn It was a part of TPI,  I was giving two choices since I paid in full.  1, I was giving the choice of 2 places in Park City Utah or get noting.  Loose the $7,500 I paid.  This is more than 800 miles away from me, Gleenwood Springs was 200 miles. I contacted Trading Places and asked if I could get some of my money back.  I have alot of e-mails back and forth with trading places.  I explained that I can not travel 800 miles with young kids and could not comment to a full week in a diffrent state.  Trading Places said that they chose a timeshare that was close to what I had before.  This is not true. 1, I had the option to use my week at any time.  Broken up on diffrent weekend and holidays if I choose to.  2, I choose this Time Share so I could take my children skiing for the weekend. 3, It also had a family hot springs we enjoyed.  4, It was close to home.  What I was now givin is week 19 in Utah.  My kids are in school at this time so how do I use this? 2, week 19 is in the spring, How do I Ski, 3,  No hot springs and 4, It is a 9 hour drive.  This was all part of trading places.  I could use all of the same exchange, hot deals, and discounts with TPI.



What is true is you bought a timeshare resort that went under.  You should actually own nothing but a $7500 worthless piece of paper.  That you own anything now is a tribute to Trade Places International.

Who is your purchase agreement with?

It would be like buying an independent resort that was affiliated with RCI and when your timeshare went belly up, you held RCI accountable.  That doesn't seem right.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 18, 2008)

When the developer dissolved the club, it seems that an owner in that club would be entitled to 1/52 of whatever a unit sold for.  

This happened in Vail about ten years ago, maybe longer.  There was a large resort right in the middle of downtown Vail that started out as timeshares, but they decided to sell the units as very expensive condominiums.  Every owner got back what they paid and more.  

What is the difference here?  I don't understand why TPI was forced into the position of offering any owner those choices.  Where is the right to what was purchased, even if the developer went belly up?  Did they tear the buildings down?  This doesn't seem like a good deal for the owners, but sure seems great for the developer.


----------



## TPIRep (Nov 18, 2008)

I understand that what was offered was NOT what you had purchased from Frist Choice Resorts, however, again, THIS WAS NOT A WRONG DOING ON TPI'S PART.  The developer from whom you purchased from was the one that gave direction to TPI as to what he wants done with the closure of the property.  As stated previously, in the Clubs governing documents the developer can do this.  TPI was simply given direction on what to offer the current club members.  Again, TPI was only the managing agent of the resort, not the seller.  We cannot offer you money back on something you bought from someone else.  

I understand that the options presented to you were not what you wanted, but it was the best options we had available.  As an exchange company, we can help you find/trade your resort that you have now for something in Colorado that might be more suitable for your needs however, this will be an exchange/request that you must make every year.  

Trading Places is here to help when and where we can, but if its your money back that you want, then we are not able to help you with that since we were not the ones who sold you the resort.


----------



## JoeMid (Nov 18, 2008)

[Personal attack deleted.-DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 18, 2008)

UnhappyinCO - I don't blame you for being unhappy, I would be too, but you need to go back and read post #4 carefully.  TPI did not own your resort, they managed it.  You bought the timeshare from a developer, who, for whatever reason, went out of business.  If you really want to do something about this, you need to find your deed and find the name of the developer.  Then, you can contact the Better Business Bureau in Colorado and see if they have any info. about the situation.  However, chances are that you are out of luck, if the developer has truly gone bankrupt.  

Have you considered trying to exchange your timeshare in Utah for one closer to home?  

Or renting it and using the money to cover your maintenance fee?

Or if you don't want to mess with it, selling it or giving it away?

You have options...

I wish you well!


----------



## tombo (Nov 21, 2008)

This is why I like owning fixed weeks rather than points or club memberships. With a fixed week you get the same week and unit each and every year. You can exchange if you want to, but you don't have to. Your resort could burn down or fold, but unless something major happens, you are guaranteed to be able to use exactly what you purchased.


----------

